# Lockerz Update



## skarian (Oct 12, 2009)

guys remember this thread 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14729&page=3

'just wanted to say that they are shipping international and that they are officially opening on the 15th sooooo.....if you want an invite pm me with your email, if i can get an ipod touch in minutes a day im sure you can. if this is too off-topic the mods can delete it


----------



## Gollum999 (Oct 13, 2009)

Wait... an iPod touch in minutes a day? Do you have a cracked account, or do you mean it only takes minutes a day but a lot of days in a row? 

Sites like Lockerz and Swagbucks are cool, but they take a long time before you can really get anything good. A few months, usually.


----------



## skarian (Oct 13, 2009)

not a long time a few weeks i guess


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Oct 13, 2009)

i can t wait.......i ve been wondering when they was going to officially open.


----------



## skarian (Oct 13, 2009)

same same, any way any last minute invites


----------



## Paul Wagner (Oct 13, 2009)

If anybody needs any help as well I will be helping with invites if anybody needs them, so PM me your email if you need to.

And also for testimony I got 3 iPhone skins from lockerz.


----------



## skarian (Oct 13, 2009)

um...Paul do we need to go over this again , and again.....


----------



## Logan (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah Paul, come on.

This is a huge coincidence because I JUST uploaded a video so i could get invites. Make sure that if you heard it from Skarian, to send it to HIM.

Just to make it clear. DO NOT ASK ME, ASK SKARIAN INSTEAD! [/yelling to make sure I don't get yelled at]


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ohhhhh boy.....here we go again:fp


----------



## skarian (Oct 13, 2009)

thanks logan, ur a true friend


----------



## Lofty (Oct 13, 2009)

Eh, I joined from the first thread and haven't invited anyone and I haven enough points for a pair of skullcandy headphones next time they stock up.


----------



## CL_Pepsi (Oct 13, 2009)

Lofty said:


> Eh, I joined from the first thread and haven't invited anyone and I haven enough points for a pair of skullcandy headphones next time they stock up.


Im waiting for Call of Duty MW2 to come out on there and ill get that.
Btw Thanks skarian for inviting me to lockerz about a month ago.


----------



## blade740 (Oct 13, 2009)

skarian said:


> um...Paul do we need to go over this again , and again.....



I think you're being childish. Anyone can post anything they want in any thread as long as it doesn't break any forum rules. You don't reserve the right to invite every member of speedsolving to that site. If anyone wants an invite PM me your email and I'll send you one. You choose whether you want to support me or the OP


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 13, 2009)

I would like to create an account. Anyone that isn't skarian please shoot me a PM.


----------



## Gollum999 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> I would like to create an account. Anyone that isn't skarian please shoot me a PM.



Sent you one. 

Also, slightly off topic, but Swagbucks is another good website for getting free stuff. The main difference is that you get points by searching the internet, (with their search engine,) not doing daily polls. It goes a little bit slower than lockerz, but they have a lot more prizes, including cash.

I personally use the points I get from Swagbucks to buy $5 Amazon gift cards, which I then use to pay for my World of Warcraft subscription.  I haven't spent a dime on WoW yet, which is pretty nice.


----------



## DavidSanders (Oct 13, 2009)

I guess I will take an invite.


----------



## epicleeaznx (Oct 13, 2009)

is it just me or is it tht i cant send invites...i sent it to like 5 people yesterday and they still didnt get the email


----------



## skarian (Oct 13, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> I would like to create an account. Anyone that isn't skarian please shoot me a PM.



wow...i have nothing else to say


----------



## Gollum999 (Oct 13, 2009)

epicleeaznx said:


> is it just me or is it tht i cant send invites...i sent it to like 5 people yesterday and they still didnt get the email



I think that they said the Lockerz servers are having a lot of trouble with the emails, so they could take a day or two. :/


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 13, 2009)

skarian said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to create an account. Anyone that isn't skarian please shoot me a PM.
> ...



Perhaps you should stop being an ******* to everyone and you should stop pretending that you own threads?


----------



## skarian (Oct 13, 2009)

ok....whatever you like, go for it, hate me.....and my threads


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Oct 14, 2009)

Wow....if everyone has a problem with the fact that skarian is the "only one" that can send lockerz invites, stop cryin about it. Do what i did and go to some other forum or use myspace or facebook. Also I just wanna add that i ain t taking sides.


----------



## goatseforever (Oct 14, 2009)

>Implying that sending Lockerz invites is an original idea.





*Incidentally, anyone who wants a Lockerz invite should send me a PM with the email address you want me to send you the invite at.*


----------



## Lofty (Oct 14, 2009)

Wow, you guys are fighting over this thing like we are all going to get rich off it or something... 
Get yourself something nice for free and just let it be. Its not a huge deal if someone else on the forum gets a few extra ptz sometimes...


----------



## skarian (Oct 14, 2009)

ok, i thought it over it really doenst matter and i was being childish, but it was my original idea

ANYONE SENT ANYONE ANY INVITE IN THE NEXT TEN MINUTES!!


----------



## brunson (Oct 14, 2009)

Thread closed.


----------

